# need replacement plotter/ garmin



## Mega (Dec 21, 2012)

My garmin 172c is not acquiring Satellites as it was when new, infact today it wouldn't acquire at all.

As a result im shopping for a new plotter.

I saw the garmin 441 & 541. Any recommendations? Also, where to purchase online?

This is going on my 16' flats boat. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

I just got the 541s and its awesome. I suggest getting either it or the 740s.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I bought a Lowrance Elite 5 DSI a while back. The depth sounder works well and has kept me from getting into trouble at least 3 times while running in new to me territories. The GPS has also performed satisfactorily, however I have noticed a variation in tracks for running the same water from summer to winter that has lost my trust in the accuracy of this unit. I don't know if the zoom has anything to do with it or not, but if I were to follow some of my old tracks I would hit the bank running through Shotgun Flats. The chart is worthless for showing small islands and depth contours in shallow areas. Thankfully I have an iPhone with GPS kit app that lets me put tracks on a satellite map. If it weren't for my inability to see the iPhone screen in bright light conditions I wouldn't even use the chart plotter.


----------

